

A website for joke enthusiasts  (kwipp.com) - kwipp

We just finished developing this website(http://www.kwipp.com). I promise it's worth a minute of your time and you'll get a few chuckles out of it.
======
lifeguard
I do not like the green or the frames / header.

I do like the fist bump icon.

There are already a lot of good joke sites online, you should get more content
IMO.

------
kwipp
We really appreciate your feedback.

